# School fees



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Can anyone enlighten me, we are due to fly to DArwin on a 457 with four kids. I am reading many post stating that as we are on a 457 we have to pay school fees in public schools as foreign students, or in a private school our fees will be higher than the standard fee........with two children in secondary school and two in primary school this is of concern to me. Can anyone say exactly how schooling works in the Nt ??? Oh and I'm still seeking out some Irish people in Darwin lol.....


----------



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

morgdots said:


> Can anyone enlighten me, we are due to fly to DArwin on a 457 with four kids. I am reading many post stating that as we are on a 457 we have to pay school fees in public schools as foreign students, or in a private school our fees will be higher than the standard fee........with two children in secondary school and two in primary school this is of concern to me. Can anyone say exactly how schooling works in the Nt ??? Oh and I'm still seeking out some Irish people in Darwin lol.....



Hi we have just been told today that we are going to be getting our 457 visa for Darwin in about 2 to 3 months. My wife has secured work out there do we will be heading there with our two kids a girl aged 3 and a half and a boy aged 3 months from Ireland. If you would like to keep
In touch via email maybe we could arrange to meet up when we get there. It is a bit daunting, not sure about accommodation, schools or healthcare yet. We have our work cut out. But it is pretty exciting and great to have the chance at working and a life again. It is going to be pretty hot though, and we were told to stay away from all water, not even to dip your toe into
The sea or the streams and rivers for fear of crocodile and jellyfish. If you like we could've contact through the message system on expat forum and exchange email addresses. What do you think?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Allow me to interfere. 

When I read in dIAC webpage, it is stated that for 457, the dependants could enjoy free education as per residences.

So, 175 and 457 are basically carry similar benefit, except that for 175, the main visa holdet could enjoy subsidised education (not for 457)


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

wesmant said:


> Allow me to interfere.
> 
> When I read in dIAC webpage, it is stated that for 457, the dependants could enjoy free education as per residences.
> 
> So, 175 and 457 are basically carry similar benefit, except that for 175, the main visa holdet could enjoy subsidised education (not for 457)


I hope ur right!!!! Cheers will check that out, I'm only going by what I read on here as I find it very difficult to get any amount of information....cheers again


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Jinxy said:


> Hi we have just been told today that we are going to be getting our 457 visa for Darwin in about 2 to 3 months. My wife has secured work out there do we will be heading there with our two kids a girl aged 3 and a half and a boy aged 3 months from Ireland. If you would like to keep
> In touch via email maybe we could arrange to meet up when we get there. It is a bit daunting, not sure about accommodation, schools or healthcare yet. We have our work cut out. But it is pretty exciting and great to have the chance at working and a life again. It is going to be pretty hot though, and we were told to stay away from all water, not even to dip your toe into
> The sea or the streams and rivers for fear of crocodile and jellyfish. If you like we could've contact through the message system on expat forum and exchange email addresses. What do you think?


We had our visas within 4 days of submission. There is a fab guy in this forum IINdia that has much info and has advised us to no end.... If ye are going out then yeh it would be great to keep in touch.... I think a lot of the crap ur getting is what I read initially ...... A load of crap! At the end of the day we are going to a different culture, place , climate, it's going to be different....... But yeh it would be good to have some Irish counterparts....ye know a wee bit of Craic!!!!


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
In the Northern Territory 457 visa holders are exempt from paying international school tuition fees - this means you're treated the same as Australian citizens or permanent residents regarding schooling. This page from the NT department of education summarises things (scroll to the bottom of the page for details of different visa types: Department of Education and Training - Programs for international students
You should expect to pay some regular contributions to the school and you'll need to provide a uniform, you should budget about $200 - $300 per term.
All the best with your plans.


----------



## tctassey (Feb 23, 2012)

shussel said:


> Hi,
> In the Northern Territory 457 visa holders are exempt from paying international school tuition fees - this means you're treated the same as Australian citizens or permanent residents regarding schooling. This page from the NT department of education summarises things (scroll to the bottom of the page for details of different visa types: Department of Education and Training - Programs for international students
> You should expect to pay some regular contributions to the school and you'll need to provide a uniform, you should budget about $200 - $300 per term.
> All the best with your plans.


Does anybody have a link for this same subject in WA? We will be moving to Perth on a 457 and need to know the costs and programs for senior high school and community college. Thanks!


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
As far as I know 456 visa holders studying in WA are treated the same as Australian citizens and permanent residents i.e. minimal costs and tuition fees are free. This page confirms which visa holders are treated as international students and therefore have to pay annual fees: Temporary, Dependant and Bridging Visa Holders | studying-at-schools - 457 visa IS NOT on this page. You could take this as proof but to be totally sure it would be worth contacting the WA department of education or speaking to one of the schools that you may be using.
All the best.


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

NSW and Canberra are the only places in Australia where 457 visa holders have to pay fees for their kids to attend government schools, everywhere else they're treated the same as citizen and it's free.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Jayceee said:


> NSW and Canberra are the only places in Australia where 457 visa holders have to pay fees for their kids to attend government schools, everywhere else they're treated the same as citizen and it's free.


NSW alone has more 457 visa holders than any other state of Australia (and more than VIC/SA/TA/NT/ACT combined), otherwise it would cost the state government too much.
Similar trend with all other visa subclasses


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

naoto said:


> NSW alone has more 457 visa holders than any other state of Australia (and more than VIC/SA/TA/NT/ACT combined), otherwise it would cost the state government too much.
> Similar trend with all other visa subclasses


I would have thought that WA as the engine room of the economy would have had more 457's than NSW, have you got a link to the stats you're using ?

And whats the ACT's excuse ?

All of the PR classes of visas are entitled to access education the same as citizens under the law, so only 457's are excluded in NSW and ACT.

The other states see the cost of providing education to 457's as a cost filling the skills shortage and are very adapt at getting the funds to cover it from the federal government.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Jayceee said:


> I would have thought that WA as the engine room of the economy would have had more 457's than NSW, have you got a link to the stats you're using ?
> 
> And whats the ACT's excuse ?
> 
> ...


Yes I have a link  it's called DIAC statistics http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=diac%20statistics&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDEQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fmedia%2Fstatistics%2F&ei=cMRdT-mQH4eziQeR3vS7DQ&usg=AFQjCNGzHoGbekI3NkP7ADgALEwoBmVtIg. Feel free to go thru the website and let me know if you can't find it. WA is not even close to NSW. I guess it depends on how desirable the state is. If the state doesn't need to attract people, it doesn't. That what NSW does with most stringent rules in everything state related.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Jayceee said:


> I would have thought that WA as the engine room of the economy would have had more 457's than NSW, have you got a link to the stats you're using ?
> 
> And whats the ACT's excuse ?
> 
> ...


Correction! WA is not the "engine room". 25% of national GDP is produced in Sydney  
How very very dare you!


----------



## rs1boy (Mar 12, 2012)

morgdots said:


> Can anyone enlighten me, we are due to fly to DArwin on a 457 with four kids. I am reading many post stating that as we are on a 457 we have to pay school fees in public schools as foreign students, or in a private school our fees will be higher than the standard fee........with two children in secondary school and two in primary school this is of concern to me. Can anyone say exactly how schooling works in the Nt ??? Oh and I'm still seeking out some Irish people in Darwin lol.....


even if you paid,its only about 280 aud per child per annum in a state school roughly.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

In WA, dependants of 457 are treated like PRs on school fee matters. A friend of mine with 457 mentioned to me that they paid as PRs for their kids education


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

naoto said:


> Correction! WA is not the "engine room". 25% of national GDP is produced in Sydney
> How very very dare you!


25% of GDP comes from Sydney, a single city, thats in a state not even in the Manufacturing Belt, not in mining state ? Thats a big call, what are you basing this claim on ? Please provide a link.


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

naoto said:


> NSW alone has more 457 visa holders than any other state of Australia (and more than VIC/SA/TA/NT/ACT combined), otherwise it would cost the state government too much.
> Similar trend with all other visa subclasses


I checked out the link you provide to back up this claim and it does not say that NSW has more 457 visa holders than that NSW VIC/SA/TA/NT/ACT combined. It says New South Wales accounted for 36.2 percent, followed by Victoria (20.9 percent) and Western Australia (20.9 percent).

So Victoria and WA alone account for more 457 visa holders than New South Wales.

The NSW education minister recently said NSW would not join the other states and provide the kids of 457 Visa holders free access to education as it was revenue stream the state government would not let go. In other words they are using the money they take from charging 457 visa holders on things other than education.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Jayceee said:


> I checked out the link you provide to back up this claim and it does not say that NSW has more 457 visa holders than that NSW VIC/SA/TA/NT/ACT combined. It says New South Wales accounted for 36.2 percent, followed by Victoria (20.9 percent) and Western Australia (20.9 percent)..


This is off topic, so I'll reply only this time. I'm not supposed to sum and chew the information for you. And you are supposed to have basic reading and maths skills to understand this very un-complex problem. 

I said that NSW has more 457 visa than VIC/SA/TA/NT/ACT combined. If you use basic mathematics (Which I assumed you knew) you’ll see the following 
HERE
Visa issued: NSW – 12,730, ACT – 720, NT – 550, TAS – 180, VIC – 7,870. 12,730*>*720+550+180+7,870
And the WA "mining engine" 9 280. All of the above proves me correct.



Jayceee said:


> So Victoria and WA alone account for more 457 visa holders than New South Wales.


This still proves my point that NSW has more 457 than any other state and the states I mentioned combined VIC/SA/TA/NT/ACT or WA/SA/TA/NT/ACT for that matter . Also, just in case you are not aware, VIC is one state and WA is a state too. 



Jayceee said:


> 25% of GDP comes from Sydney, a single city, thats in a state not even in the Manufacturing Belt, not in mining state ? Thats a big call, what are you basing this claim on ? Please provide a link.


Yes, check the statistics. Unlike some people I base my conversation on facts, rather than labelling states/governments as revenue grabbing monsters. NSW, is doing an excellent job in providing its people with what they need, while having extremily limited budget, compared to huge population it needs to support. If you would have read the first link provided properly I would have provided you with info for this one as well. Wouldn’t bother. Just Google, Australian Federal Statistics.


> Since the 1980s, jobs have moved from manufacturing to the services and information sectors. Sydney provides approximately 25 percent of the country's total GDP


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

rs1boy said:


> even if you paid,its only about 280 aud per child per annum in a state school roughly.


That's just the co-fee that's paid at the start of the school year for stationary etc, and its paid by everybody. The fees being discussed are the $5,000 to $10,000 charged in only in NSW and ACT for children of 457 visa holders, which I think is a dusgrace.


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

naoto said:


> This is off topic, so I'll reply only this time. I'm not supposed to sum and chew the information for you. And you are supposed to have basic reading and maths skills to understand this very un-complex problem.
> 
> I said that NSW has more 457 visa than VIC/SA/TA/NT/ACT combined. If you use basic mathematics (Which I assumed you knew) you’ll see the following
> HERE
> ...





naoto said:


> This is off topic, so I'll reply only this time. I'm not supposed to sum and chew the information for you. And you are supposed to have basic reading and maths skills to understand this very un-complex problem.
> 
> I said that NSW has more 457 visa than VIC/SA/TA/NT/ACT combined. If you use basic mathematics (Which I assumed you knew) you’ll see the following
> HERE
> ...


I don't know where you are getting this data from but it didn't come from the link you provided when I asked you to back up your claim. The data you're refuting here came from your link.

Please don't make extravagant claims and and then resort to obfuscation when you can't back them up with data, as that I'd most unhelpful to people who come here to get the facts.


----------



## Louwexford (Aug 3, 2010)

*irish in darwin*

hi jinxy i have just sent you a private message, we are living in wexford and hoping to go mid year - it would be great if all us could keep intouch and have a meet up when we get there.


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Jayceee said:


> That's just the co-fee that's paid at the start of the school year for stationary etc, and its paid by everybody. The fees being discussed are the $5,000 to $10,000 charged in only in NSW and ACT for children of 457 visa holders, which I think is a dusgrace.


we are a week in darwin and have enrolled one of our 4 kids to middle school, in the NT on a 4457 you are treated as a PR and there are no fees for a public school other than that by which every student incures, we paid 147 dollars yesterday for a book pack, and 2 school uniforms, and we will have tp pay 100 dollar insurance for a lap top our son will be given use of for school work that is all pre programmed for thecurriculum. other than that if we want to pay a contribution we can and i will make that decision based on the school when we see how things go.....if you go to a private school, yes there are fees just like any private school.


----------

